# Airtel - customer care



## anarchist (Jun 12, 2006)

I am not able to contact customer care executive from the last 2-3 days. IVR system replies "send your queries via sms at our toll free no. 121". Somebody told me that it happens if you call customer care more than 3 times a day. Anybody facing same problem?


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 12, 2006)

call customer care from some other airtel mobile (n tell them ur number) n tell them this thing...they will unblock customer care....

ps: dun bother sendin sms to em coz they wont

cheers


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 13, 2006)

well urs using postpaid or prepaid...???

if u want i can clear it out...pm me ur no..i work in bharti teletech..
which holds airtel....


----------



## steelwin (Jun 13, 2006)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> well urs using postpaid or prepaid...???
> 
> if u want i can clear it out...pm me ur no..i work in bharti teletech..
> which holds airtel....




nice,
 i have one doubt, what is mobile office , is it free for unlimited browsing for 375/- .

i want the airtel service in our area , for that i can give them the required land along road side in the main city. will they prefer this ., ? what i need is airtel service in our area . please reply


----------



## amol48 (Jun 13, 2006)

i had faced the same pro and when i had called the customer care they said it will be unblocked in 7 days.. but it wasn till at least 15 days


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 13, 2006)

no they shud unblock it within a week...but that realy sux...i mean somtimes i had to keep re-trying to get t cc or it even ocasionally disconnects in between...so is it my fault that i hvto keep re-dialing....

@anarchist: can u plz gimmi some details abt bsnl 200 unlimited...im lookin for a faster connection (atleast faster than airtel gprs) at less price as i use my net only at vacations...

cheers


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 13, 2006)

is it better than airtel, wats d download speed for that....airtel has download speeds of round 3-4kbps though it connects at 115.2kbps

cheers


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 13, 2006)

> airtel has download speeds of round 3-4kbps though it connects at 115.2kbps





> gprs speed is unpredictable. it depends on many factors. its better to check speed at any working connection by bringing it home. as speed depends on no. of users under your BTS, signal strength, BTS capacity, network congestion. airtel may have higher speed in cities due to EDGE. I was getting ~40kbps (5kBps) with bsnl but airtel speed is much lower ~8kbps (1kBps).



10-15 KBps (80-120 kbps) with default download managers ... over 25 KBps (200 kbps) with Flashget .. though the speeds are a bit incosistant .... and it depends on the downloading server tooo .. the best i get is from the RO server at Softpedia ..... here a screenshot of the speeds that i get (mostly around 24-25 though) ...

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/1512/airtelgprsspeed4pu.th.jpg



> I am not able to contact customer care executive from the last 2-3 days. IVR system replies "send your queries via sms at our toll free no. 121". Somebody told me that it happens if you call customer care more than 3 times a day. Anybody facing same problem?



Happens if u call for more than 5 times within short time period .... no matter what the reason is .. a stupid operation ...


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah thats true. Airtel EDGE gives browsing speeds upto 235 KBps


----------



## casanova (Jun 13, 2006)

I faced this problem in November. I even called from different nos and also went to te office. They were not unblocking it. I was having a balance of over1000/- and a customer from 2 years. I finally discarded airtel and switched to idea in march. That is no response even after 4 months continuous try.


----------



## steelwin (Jun 13, 2006)

friends,

will it be in BSNL gprs , what is the grand price for browsing unlimited with them . is there any hiddden charges apart from this 200/- Rs. , is it unlimited ? can i use it 24hrs a day .? ... please tell only if it is confidential


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 13, 2006)

@deathvirus_me: dude u kiddin me...my airtel sux in here...i get speeds of generally 3-4kbps that too is often broken so kinda not constant wit speeds...at nite may fly to 5-6kbps...u may hv edge but still ru really gettin those speeds wit "airtel gprs mobile office"...im thinkin to check this bsnl

cheers


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 14, 2006)

yupp ... on airtel gprs ... via EDGE on my 6681 .... though the hosting server also must be good ... for avg. servers i get speeds around ~23 KBps .... but hey ... unlimited access at 250 bucks is a damm awesome offer ... though i'll shift to UL 900 Plus from BSNL soon ....


----------



## steelwin (Jun 14, 2006)

anarchist said:
			
		

> no hidden price, you can browse continuosly 24hrs for 30 days, and you will also receive calls coming during connection, at that time internet will be suspended. but bsnl system will be faulty atleast 48 hours in one month (my personal experience)
> 
> i have enqiured airtel customer care, they are saying computer is programmed to count your No. of calls to cc , if you make more than 5 calls in 24 hours you will be blocked for 30 days. no matter what is the reason or what ever you talk (this also include calls which are dropped inbetween) and nobody can unblock you.
> this is the worst system i have seen.




will i experience this problem in BSNL or in AIRTEL?


----------



## steelwin (Jun 14, 2006)

can anyone help me in this matter, 

Iam Steelwin , from ittamozhi which is a small city in
tirunelveli disttrict . located on valliyoor - tiruchendur road at the
mid of them in TAMIL NADU .please read my request below

 Your AirTel Service is nice and userfriendly by its top most
 rating in tele service for the mobile users. Its service and coverages
 are good almost in all part. But what i want to say is , We dont have
 AirTel service in our area. Its located in SH between  Valliyoor and
 Tiruchendur road . around 20 kms along we dont have the airtel service.

 We have the tower at Sathankulam and at Tisaiyanvillai and our
 city is located at 8 kms from those cities . but we have 13 grouped
 villages around us upto 6 kms. in which many business peoples and
many students live in  all
 these cities in grand. so we are expecting your service in our area .
 knowing this condition most of the mobile operators are started
 planting their tower in our city. BSNL has already have their service
 with full coverage , and now BPL have started to plant a tower .land
 acquition is done for them. So i know how your service is. so we need
 your service in our area. for that i can give you the necessary land
 on road side within the city limit.  So please take some effective steps
 to do so. and we are expecting your faster movement regarding this
 matter.

watch the area map here 
*img160.imageshack.us/img160/7834/areamap2lb.th.jpg
for any related questions please write to me., we are ready to serve
you better .


----------



## Najesh (Jun 14, 2006)

Whom r u requesting man.....,u should go to airtel's Office,this is d wrong place.


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 14, 2006)

GUys,

Well talking about GPRS or MO, Here in PUNE, AIRTEL gives an outstanding service. I use Edge 3g (though 3G is useless), it can give up to 16kBps (highest recorded in my case) and connects at 460.8 kbps = 57kBps.

Rs. 5 per day is okay and m getting somrthing like broadband. only that in the night time and evening i get some connection problem. or else the average speed is 12kBps.

thanks to airtel that we can use and carry tech. on our pocket and in our Lap.


----------



## Najesh (Jun 14, 2006)

joshi_ban said:
			
		

> GUys,
> 
> Well talking about GPRS or MO, Here in PUNE, AIRTEL gives an outstanding service. I use Edge 3g (though 3G is useless), it can give up to 16kBps (highest recorded in my case) and connects at 460.8 kbps = 57kBps.
> 
> ...



Hey buddy,i m getting jealous of u,u r really lucky,infact ur whole region is lucky,I in bengal get a speed of only 5kB,that too not regularly.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 15, 2006)

anarchist said:
			
		

> @neerajvohra - I am using prepaid, airtel dealer here says that it will be unblocked after 30 days. tried from another mobile. the customer care replies that it may be due to some computer fault, they will try to unblock it.
> But nothing done! What a nonsense talk cc 3 times a day and you are blocked for 30 days. Some other people also facing same problem here.
> Anyway, my mobile no. sent via PM.


have forwarded the matter to the authority...

everything will be ok within 24 hours....pm me for the news!!


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 16, 2006)

16kbps download at airtel gprs....somwat unvelievable for me....mine runs at nearly 3-4kbps that too not constant....frequent breakups r there....im movin to nagpur...dunno hwz speed there??? crossed fingers

ps: dun have edge
cheers


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 16, 2006)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> 16kbps download at airtel gprs....somwat unvelievable for me....mine runs at nearly 3-4kbps that too not constant....frequent breakups r there....im movin to nagpur...dunno hwz speed there??? crossed fingers
> 
> ps: dun have edge
> cheers



Hay guys, i told u that 16kB/s is my recorded. normally when i surf the pages, it is below 7-8 but when i download,my download manager shows more than 12...its true and have downloded many huge files in very less time...


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jun 16, 2006)

joshi_ban said:
			
		

> GUys,
> 
> Well talking about GPRS or MO, Here in PUNE, AIRTEL gives an outstanding service. I use Edge 3g (though 3G is useless), it can give up to 16kBps (highest recorded in my case) and connects at 460.8 kbps = 57kBps.
> 
> ...





Hello. You can increase that speed to 921.6 Kbps from dial up connection (by which ever name u use)> properties> general tab > select whichever modem u use > configure > maximum port speed change it to 921600.

But the question is does it really help at all?
I certainly dont think so.


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 16, 2006)

Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> Hello. You can increase that speed to 921.6 Kbps from dial up connection (by which ever name u use)> properties> general tab > select whichever modem u use > configure > maximum port speed change it to 921600.
> 
> But the question is does it really help at all?
> I certainly dont think so.



OYE MANGALE,

I know that, but i mentioned u that my download manager in OPERA and DAP shows the speed of more than 12 kBps while download. and when i checked my record, 16 was my highest recorded

SUcKs u Guys


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 16, 2006)

> Hey buddy,i m getting jealous of u,u r really lucky,infact ur whole region is lucky,I in bengal get a speed of only 5kB,that too not regularly.



Bengal is not a small place .... ur region (siliguri eeh??) may have bad reception ... 



> 16kbps download at airtel gprs....somwat unvelievable for me....mine runs at nearly 3-4kbps that too not constant....frequent breakups r there....im movin to nagpur...dunno hwz speed there??? crossed fingers
> 
> ps: dun have edge
> cheers



No EDGE .. no nothing good ... look at this :

*img131.imageshack.us/img131/536/googleearthv4betadownload1my.th.jpg

I was downloading it yesterday night .. speeds are ok'ish for me ... can't really ask more for 250 bucks back at where i live ..... for now i.e.


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 16, 2006)

hay guys, espec. Mangal Bahadur,

look what deathvirus has said. even his speed uis quite good.

for Proof have attached one screen shot by deathvirus, take a look.

my download speed using Airtel Mo is more than 19 kBps. check it out

what else one can ask for rs 150.

By the way airtel live also works in the laptop, only that m not able to use MSN Messenger.


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 17, 2006)

Check Out The Screenshot

@edge And 3g


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 18, 2006)

how come u guys get dat speed dudes....mine here sux...really useless to browse it....its very unresponsive....that indicator on ur taksbar is generally at off position...blinks ocassionally indicating some data transfer but i hv to wait yrs to open one page that too unsuccesfully....i cant even use yahoo msnger properly....

either server in my place is bad or im doing something wrong or may b i need some tweak suggestions...

im using se k300i

cheers


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 18, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Bengal is not a small place .... ur region (siliguri eeh??) may have bad reception ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i am also from WB. i am using MO on kolkata airtel sim. But the speed is not good enough. When i download something, download manager shows 7-9KBps. As per ZDnet speed test it says 56kbps-59kbps.  Airtel tower is nearby my home, so i think there are no problem with signal strenght, it may happen for handset. i am using Nokia 3220 handset(EDGE supported). so please tell me what handset you using. thanks.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 18, 2006)

3220 has EDGE class 6 .... so the maximum speeds can be upto 14 KBps .. and since actual realtime performance is never close to 100% .. so speeds should be somewhere around 10-12 KBps .... those speeds that ur getting maybe because of the server ur downloading from .... to see the maximum speeds u can get ,,, visit *www.softpedia.com/ ... look for a download .. and select the romania (RO) server .. one the best among the few i've come across ...



> edge And 3g



Ahem .. 3G ???? No yaar  .. sirf EDGE .... that too naam-ka-waste ... believe me ... i used to get better speeds before Airtel officially introduced EDGE ...

BTW .. i'm using a Nokia 6681 ... and guess what .. no airtel tower close to my house ...


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 18, 2006)

guys, one thing i noticed....the speed varies from place to place even inside ur house.

My room has god window in only one side, whenever i surf from cornor table in my room, speed is slow, but as i go close to window it becomes faster. I normally sit in my terrace and surf the net, there i get a blazing speed.

try it out guys, go to ur terrace or open space for better reception of the net.

By the way i think EDGE matters a lot. earlier i was using LG G1800 without edge, that time the max speed was 5KB/s, but now i am using N6680 and speed increased more than 3 times.


----------



## Raiden Bee (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah right. Just as you tend to go to an open place and recieve clearer voice...cuz most indoor stuff interferes with signals


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 19, 2006)

folks, my recpeption is quite ok...infact never goes below 3 towers but still my network has very frequent break-ups....basically so many break-ups than browsing from it is impossible....

plz advice me somthing....im really frustrated wit its performance....it shudnt b like this...tooo bad....i use se k300i...

cheers


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 20, 2006)

*121 barred to me also*



			
				anarchist said:
			
		

> I am not able to contact customer care executive from the last 2-3 days. IVR system replies "send your queries via sms at our toll free no. 121". Somebody told me that it happens if you call customer care more than 3 times a day. Anybody facing same problem?



Same thing happened to me and i called from another line and they said, its because i called them more than 5 tiimes in a day. Actually that was a month ago... Sucks!!!these people.,...

U know wat, when i called initially one lady answered and said "if any problem call to 121 sir" and at that time i was on 121, and i asked her so do i need to call again????

SHe mumed and line was cut...these new people in customer care...sucks...

HAY BPO WALE, DHYAAN ME RAKHO YE SAB BAATEN


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 20, 2006)

@anarchist: wud wud u recon...is bsnl gprs better than airtel...considering no edge....i totally frustated wit airtels performance...its never consistant...a bit better after 2am..thats too late...

cheers


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 121 barred to me also*



			
				joshi_ban said:
			
		

> Same thing happened to me and i called from another line and they said, its because i called them more than 5 tiimes in a day. Actually that was a month ago... Sucks!!!these people.,...
> 
> U know wat, when i called initially one lady answered and said "if any problem call to 121 sir" and at that time i was on 121, and i asked her so do i need to call again????
> 
> ...



call or mail direcly o your nodal officer. Find your nodal officers phone no. and mail address from Airtel site > contact us. may it helps you. 
       But its true AIRTEL customer care is really **** .


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 22, 2006)

hey thanx for those info dude...i will chek it in my location.....if ok will get a bsnl sim....may b just for gprs.....airtel has improved a very "little" here but still not enuf for browsing....thers hell lotsa conjustion....

enjoy!
cheers


----------



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2006)

Good good.. mainly all gprs /EDGE users  well. guys.. I happened to open a thread .. related to all this .. plz see .. and cast ur valuable advice. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30896


----------



## steelwin (Jun 30, 2006)

friends,

i got airtel live connection, but i cant go tagtag,guduwap and any other wap sites . but i can visit rediff, and india times wap sites., please tell me how to visit all other wap sites mostly i want to download softwares for my phones through the wap sites provided.

what should i do for to avail this facility.please tell me 

thank you.

steelwin


----------



## amol48 (Sep 13, 2006)

@anarcist

If you are using postpaid then don wory jus send them SMS on 121 like "Unable to connect to Customer care" And they will call you and will solve the problem in 3 hours. I too faced same pro. 
But if you are using prepaid .. then forget doing anything wont help you. Just pray that Airtel guys pitty on you and the problem gets solved.


----------



## iMav (Sep 13, 2006)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Just pray that Airtel guys pitty on you and the problem gets solved.


 ... we need no 1s pity and offcourse not of some 1 like airtel ..... we hav more than 1 way of getting things done


----------



## Pathik (Sep 13, 2006)

ways like ????


----------



## iMav (Sep 13, 2006)

@pathiks - itna mobile use kiya ki landline ko bhul gaya


----------



## Pathik (Sep 13, 2006)

lol.... yups i fgot that one....


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 13, 2006)

lolzz... Landline always coms at rescue...

Anyways....just today i had solid talk of some 10 min...with Cust Care..Regardin Airtel Frendz Scheme...

And it was tough to believe that someone from Cust Care was talking with such politeness...even though i was irritating him with barrage of q's....

That was 1st Cust Care...who had such extreme patience..

U ppl are rite..majority of em are...freaks...
Still some like these chaps..are kinda polite..


----------



## amol48 (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you guys tried calling Hutch Customer Care ????

Firstly they charge you for CC then,
they will always put you on hold for even small reasons and they won't talk that politely with you as other networks. HUTCH really sucks. This is my exp. from PUNE... don know abt you guys !!!
__________
@ mAV3

LL in not the 'other way' when it comes to call rates. You cant get from LL what you get from mobile. So no comparison dude....


----------



## iMav (Sep 14, 2006)

amol48 said:
			
		

> __________
> @ mAV3
> 
> LL in not the 'other way' when it comes to call rates. You cant get from LL what you get from mobile. So no comparison dude....


 ... arre boss me talking about contacting customer care ....


----------



## amol48 (Sep 15, 2006)

oops !! sorry dude !!   
i thought you were talking of replacing mobile with LL .... SORRY


----------



## sriharsha_mahankali (Sep 21, 2006)

yes,i also face the same problem  like you 15days back.The readon is that u dailed the customer care calls morethan 30in a month.The maximum calls per month is 30 and daily minimum 5times.Otherwise from our phone the customercare calls cannot go from my phone.It was automatically locked by the customercare system.It was activated morethan month from my phone.So finally u dail to customer care 30 calls only per month after activated.So wait for a month.I f u dail it tells send sms as QUERY to 121.

THANKS,MAHANKALI SRIHARSHA,KODAD.
__________
yes,i also face the same problem  like you 15days back.The reason is that u dailed the customer care calls morethan 30in a month.The maximum calls per month is 30 and daily minimum 5times.Otherwise the customercare calls cannot go from my phone.It was automatically locked by the customercare system.It was activated morethan month from my phone.So finally u dail to customer care 30 calls only per month after activated.So wait for a month.If u dail it tells send sms as QUERY to 121.

THANKS,MAHANKALI SRIHARSHA,KODAD.


----------



## aphxal (Sep 1, 2008)

hi.. im a maldivian livin in bangalore....n  im using airtel prepaid...
i always recharge the Rs333 talk plan/ n 1 day i got a msg frm airtel sayin that if i recharg Rs296 ill get Rs496 talk time to ISD calls to SE.ASIA n many other countries...
n i was nt aware of this SE.asian countries n i thought maldives was a SE.asian country...so i recharge with the Rs296plan..  i was nt able to call to my home country(maldives)...
so any 1 of u have an idea abt how to change this to a normal talk plan where i can connect to maldives spendin the money uselessly


(ps. im nt gud in english)


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 1, 2008)

^^Info about countries included in SEA will be given on their site. Most probably  the validity of coupen will be 30 days, after which you will be switched to the normal plan.


----------



## aphxal (Sep 2, 2008)

u mean i have to wait for 30 days............


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 2, 2008)

^Most probably.


----------

